# Muskie Report West Branch



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

The fishing was hit and miss at the Branch this weekend. Fish are still fairly shallow. I heard of 6 or 7 fish caught during the weekend. Three came from 6' of water along the south shore from the east ramp up to the dam. Those fish came on chartreuse firetiger Lil Ernies shortlined. Three other fish came on 5" Tuff Shads, one by the spillway near the first bay, one over the hump by Goose Island and the third is unknown. I heard of two others caught, one near the dam and one by a walleye angler with a Hotntot at the mouth of Silver Creek bay. Other fish were lost neer the causeway and near Goose Island. Smaller baits still seem to be the ticket.

I'll be at Leesville next Saturday. I've heard that the bite has been decent there of late.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

And we were certainly on the "miss" end of the weekend lol. I really have to get it into my head to go up to the dam, we never go that far east. We stayed from Jay west and had nothing to show for trying to stay shallow than a lot of salad on our baits. Only thing we didn't try was topwater (which would have more more sense seeing as how many weeds we were dredging up  ). But, it wasn't a total loss, you had Vickie rolling in the boat with some of your comments on the radio, I got to try out a few new baits (bulldog, shallow invader and some bucher bucktails) and it was a great day to be out. All in all, we boated one fish and that was a crappie after we surrendered to the Muskie Gods and decided to let the kids fish a bit. That's okay, we'll get 'em next time. 

Barry


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Guys, God reports from both ends. I was just curious as to where this spot might be. "one by the spillway near the first bay" Could somebody possibly point me in the right direction?!?!? TightLines!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

It's the NE corner of the lake. There is what looks like an old osprey nesting site (think of a telephone pole with a wagon wheel on top) right on the corner at the entrance to the bay.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Worm,
Try the big bay across the lake from the "W". Contacted several fish there recently. The fish I've caught were all hanging out in about 14' of water and my lures were running about 7' deep. 
Good luck. 
EH


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Doug. Any particular colors or sizes?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

does anyone ever cast the little bays way up into jay lake? It's been a few weeks since i was out there, but they were real shallow in there when i was there.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a 36"er on the south side of the dam between two trees(shallow) on a 3" black w/ red flake tube during a bass tourny last weekend. I've heard of at least three others catching them on the same thing as well as shallow during the tourny.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

blue/silver worked for me last time
a young kid caught one over 40 on a black/silver J13


----------

